# Swelling around nipples after spay



## lovingyousimply (Apr 14, 2009)

I had my kitty spayed about a week ago. Last night, as I was rubbing her belly I noticed she has swelling around her nipples (the actual nipple isn't swollen, just the area around). One nipple in particular, close to her incision, is extremely swollen. Any ideas? I'm going to try and call the vet tomorrow, but I'm eager to find answers tonight.


----------



## Stansmom (Mar 30, 2009)

It may be normal: http://vetmedicine.about.com/od/disease ... urerxn.htm

Or it may not. A call to vet never hurts!


----------

